# Brewers Yeast



## stano40 (May 26, 2010)

Been having a tough time to find brewers yeast except for the very expensive type found in health food stores.

Someone gave me a tin of brewers yeast by Lewis Labs but the expiration date show the year 2007.

It's a food grade yeast found in a health food store, but I wasn't sure because of the expiration date that it would have lost it's potency.

My question is can I use this brewers yeast in my grain mix for my goats or is it bad to use.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (May 28, 2010)

If you can find a place that has it for the same price just enter in in and they will give you a 10% discount off the competitors price!!

http://www.supplementwarehouse.com/ 

I use only Lewis labs yeast for my goats and chickens and people, it is the best.

As for the expiration date I don't know.


----------

